

Apple introduces revolutionary new laptop with no keyboard [Video] - alexwg
http://www.theonion.com/content/node/92328?utm_source=embedded_video

======
brianto2010
_"Just open the IntuiType alphabet menu here, scroll to the letter you need,
and center click to select. And click again to capitalize, and repeat this
process for each new letter. Couldn't be simpler."_

By my count, that is 5 steps. On a keyboard, assuming a touch typist, the step
count is reduced to 1: push a button. I say that a keyboard is much simpler.

To me, touch typing on a keyboard is much more natural than the hunt-and-peck
(sorry, scroll-and-click) method of text entry that the MacBook Wheel uses. I
am more productive touch-typing.

However, I can see the benefits of this on-screen keyboard display. Hunt-and-
peck typists don't have to constantly shift their attention from the keyboard
to the screen and back constantly. However, for touch typists, I can't see any
immediate benefits.

 _"It remains to be seen that the wheel will catch on in the business world
where people use computers for actual work and not just dicking around."_

So wait... we aren't supposed to be doing work on these? Is this supposed to
be only a toy?

 _"With a price tag of just under $26,000 for the lowest-end MacBook
Wheel..."_

That is one pricey toy!

The new MacBook was designed with simplicity in mind. There must be a point
where design becomes too simple. It must have been designed for a _very_
specific subset of users.

~~~
mccon104
please oh please tell me this is just a great level... otherwise... i guess
now is a good time to read up on the following topics:

wikipedia, the onion, thick sarcasm, rick astley

------
charrington
This is hilarious!

